# My first real aquascape 30x30x60 cm, 54 l



## jvcdk (28 Sep 2012)

Hello there. I've been lurking this forum for more than half a year while slowly assembling all I need for a planted aquarium. I love the iwagumi style and wanted to try making a scape with rocks as a focal point. 

My aquarium is 54 litres, 60 x 30 x 30 cm. I have a 2 x 24 watt ho-T5 light. My substrate is Tropica plant substrate capped with a 1-2mm gravel. I want to have a carpet of glossostigma elatinoides with Co2 infusion from a DIY yeast setup. I might want a couple of taller plants to go in between the rocks. I was a bit inspired by the Chinese region Zhangjiajie https://www.google.com/search?num=1...0.0.136.136.0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.-I9EZRx8uX4

I went to the beach to find stones of a similar kind (They are grey when dry, but dark grey/black when submerged), both to save a bit of money and to give it a local uniqueness. I want to make a steep elevation in the back, mostly behind the big rocks on the right. I have about 4 litres of gravel to put in there once I decide on the setup. One problem I see is that the biggest rock might be too large for an aquarium of this size, but covering the base of it with gravel might help mitigate that impression. I would love any advice you have, critique on my choice of rocks and placement. I have more rocks of different to use but found these the most interesting.


----------



## darren636 (28 Sep 2012)

THAT IS a lot of light for 54 litres.. the diy co2 might not be enough to supply demand. as for rocks, they can easily be made to look smaller by plants.


----------



## jvcdk (28 Sep 2012)

How about if I lift up the light a bit from the tank? I was going to make a light stand raising it 10 cm above the rim. Perhaps I should lift it up further? I might also put a cover on it made from acrylic, but I don't know if that will affect the light.


----------



## darren636 (28 Sep 2012)

see how it goes. but you might have to raise it a bit. time will tell


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Sep 2012)

am looking forward to some more pics when the planting and building takes place...


----------



## jvcdk (2 Oct 2012)

I have shaped the substrate to my liking and I'm pretty happy with the lively feel of it now. A lily pipe set has been ordered from Hong Kong and next I will put together a yeast system. Next up: Plants!


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Oct 2012)

definately looks better. nice adjustment to the slope..


----------



## C00ki3 (29 Oct 2012)

Definetly better with the slope and the largest stone will look fine when you have plants in there. Looking forward to seeing this develop, keep us updated.


----------



## pancho (18 Dec 2012)

Weres more ? Just as I start to get into watching the tank develop .i would love to see how this tank looks now . It has a slight stone henge feel to it .


----------



## AndyFJ (16 Jan 2013)

Agreed... requires an update  liking the look of this and would like to see how its developed...


----------

